# [German NR] Simon Stannek - 2:50.34 7x7 Single



## SimonSpeedcuber (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## imvelox (Jul 28, 2015)

Cool
.16 subLucas lel


----------



## andi25 (Jul 28, 2015)

nice solve and that reaction xD


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 28, 2015)

I love the cube covers at German comps.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 28, 2015)

Lol reaction xD and would have been ez sub2:50 without those lockups tho... Still GJ


----------



## Chree (Jul 28, 2015)

Pretty awesome solve... Congrats!


----------

